
WikiLeaks issues leaked Macron campaign emails to its site - subroutine
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/wikileaks-issues-leaked-macron-campaign-emails-site-48943913
======
subroutine
Previously removed disscussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14890652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14890652)

